
Yahoo accelerated stock options to retain employees - prostoalex
http://uk.businessinsider.com/yahoo-accelerated-its-stock-options-to-try-to-retain-employees-2016-1?op=1?r=US&IR=T
======
vezycash
Quicker vesting of stock options should achieve the opposite I.e. lower
employee retention - not increase it.

~~~
tamana
This new deal should make Yahoo more attractive to new hires who are afraid
they might hate Yahoo and quit. It won't help retain anyone who is already
hired who hates their job.

------
msoad
TLDR: Yahoo is allowing new employees to vest their RSUs after a month.

Apple is allowing to vest after 6 month now.

Source: I got an offer from Apple.

~~~
serge2k
It would be nice to see this be the next form of comp companies start to
compete on.

~~~
bitJericho
I'd rather have cash

~~~
soldergenie
RSUs in a highly liquid publicly traded company are pretty close to cash

~~~
toomuchtodo
But still not cash. Cash is king.

